# No more "no's"



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to make it a goal not to turn down any social invitations for the time being, no matter how much I don't want to attend them. There needs to be a stop put to my constant avoidance, because it sure isn't getting me anywhere. Soooo every time somebody asks me to do something, I will say "yes." 

Today I was asked by a coworker whether I will attend a social work gathering on Friday, and, surprisingly enough, I said I will. Now I just have to stick with it and not bail out :yes

I guess I'll report here how this goal is coming along. Anyone else is welcome to join me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh oh oh - I really like this - do report back to let us know how it goes!!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I watched Yes Man the other day and told myself I'd do the same.. but I didn't make it very far. I've been saying yes here and there tho lately, atleast to small things. Good luck!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys!

Right now, I'm sooo proud of myself :boogie I actually ended up going to that work gathering, instead of bailing out. I tried to keep myself busy beforehand and not think about the upcoming event too much.

This happened at some bar/restaurant kind of place. I was really nervous when I went in, and initially regretted going. But things got better later on.

I had an interesting convo with the guy sitting beside me. We frequenly collaborate via email, so it was nice to meet and get to talk with the person I've been working with. The food was good. The evening had some awkward moments, but in the end, I had a much better time than if I had stayed home by myself.

On a side note, I noticed that there were 2 people sitting in the bar by themselves. This was suprising. Perhaps going out on your own isn't _that_ strange of a thing to do?

Also, today I was entertaining some guests. 3 of my relatives basically invited themselves over, lol. I'm always worried that I won't prepare enough food, or that they won't like the food, or that my home is not clean enough, etc. But they complimented me on my hospitality, and seemed to have a good time.

I also remembered that I need to attend another gathering tomorrow at my parents' home. They'll be inviting all family and friends. I usually skip this kind of thing, but now I'll have to go!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

So, I went to my parents' gathering. This was kind of awkward, because there were so many people there... I also didn't plan the trip very well, because I didn't have transportation back and ended up spending the night at my parents' home. But at least I stuck to my goal.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good on ya veron! :high5


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Great idea. 
I will endeavour to do the same...


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

This may be a goal for me too. I saw Yes Man! a while ago. It's true. If you say no all the time you're shutting the door on life and experiences. I don't want to die afraid of everyone and everything.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll try to say yes more to, a recently came back from a meal with 20 people from my school, I could have not gone but I did.
The only problem was I didn't talk much at all while I was there, but I guess it's a start.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a nice goal veron I hope you stick at it, same for everybody else who is trying it. I'm another person who saw the movie "Yes Man" and loved the idea. It's a positive way to live your life. There's no reason to say no, because when you think about it we have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

It's nice to see more people attempting to do this; I wish luck to every one of you! We can do it :boogie

A couple of you have mentioned the Yes Man... sounds interesting. I'll try to see it soon.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like this idea, very inspiring to hear you say this  thank you. I think I will give this a go...thank you.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the book Yes Man is even more interesting. He ends up doing crazier stuff than what was shown. The fact that it is a true story is very inspiring to me. 

Ill try to say yes more, too.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys, I haven't really been sticking to my goal. Yesterday and today I was invited to hang out after work, but declined. Some of my coworkers go out to have a smoke before heading home, but I feel stupid just standing there, waiting for them to finish their cigarette (I don't smoke). Here I am, making excuses again...

Anyway, I've signed up for this year's work Christmas party, so I guess that's something. Last year, I didn't go.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, needless to say, my goal went down the drain. I'm reopening this thread, because I got re-inspired.

My brother just told me that he wants to bring his girlfriend and visit me for the day. My brother and I haven't really been in close contact for years now. I guess the fact that he's pushing me to get acquainted with this girl means that he's going to marry her, or something. He never wanted me to get to know his friends nor his past girlfriends, but he's been trying to get me to spend time with this one. So this must be serious... 

At first I thought about how to politely tell him that I don't want them to come, without sounding rude. But I'm afraid there's no way to tell someone "don't come to my place" without hurting their feelings. So, I guess I'll have to host them. I have no idea how long they'll be staying, what to prepare for food, where to take them out, etc. I barely know this girl! I guess there's a few more days to plan things out.

On another note... I'm trying to organize a meetup for shy people in my area  So far, one person has signed up. Hopefully more people will, and then we can get together.


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't worry dude. As long as you're able to keep your health, others will see that and respect you. You don't need to be some kind of genius host, for your own brother haha. Sometimes I get overwhelmed more by my brothers presence than when him and his friends are over. But family is family. So the best thing you can do is be enthusiastic about it.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck bro


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you dears  Oh, and just to clarify - I'm a girl, lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Quick update: I had a great time (and I hope they did too)  

Regarding the shyness meetup thing - only two people signed up, and interestingly enough, neither of them are actually shy, lol. I guess I'll wait and see if anybody else is interested.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

veron said:


> Quick update: I had a great time (and I hope they did too)
> 
> Regarding the shyness meetup thing - only two people signed up, and interestingly enough, neither of them are actually shy, lol. I guess I'll wait and see if anybody else is interested.


That is great it went alright! 

Also the last part is quite intriguing. Did they say why they signed up for a shy meet up?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^not really, I'm guessing they're just up for meeting new people?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

If anybody is still following this, I'll just report that the shyness meet up thing was finally organized. 5 people were supposed to show up, but in the end, only 3 of us did. There were some awkward moments (lol), but overall I think we all had a good time. We have quite a few things in common, so hopefully we'll make this a regular thing.


----------

